# AbsoluTTe 3 - comp entry address ??



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi All,

Where should I send my entry for the latest comp to?
Whats the closing date?

cheersy

james


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Also - how can I get one of 'them tharr' TTOC icons on the profile bar to the left ?? I've had a look in the 'Profile' section but cant find any clues ... am I being stupid

ta James


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

James if you are not being stupid. If you are member of the TTOC (I assume you are) then one the guys will come along and update your profile to reflect this. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

James

The competition entries can be sent to either [email protected] or mailed to

The TT Owners Club
PO Box 431
Huntingdon
Cambs
PE29 6WQ

Send me an IM with your postcode and membership number and I'll add you into the TTOC usergroup.

Mark


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It actually says in the magazine what the final date for entries is.

And don't forget to include your TTOC membership number. :wink:


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys,

Thanks for the info ... great issue BTW

Are you gonna offer TT styled binders to keep them all in ? :wink:

Mark I'll send you an IM once I've dug out my TTOC card - its at home somewhere.

Cheers again

james


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

James,

You're done now... found your name in the membership db.

Mark


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Can I be recorded as a Member too please ?


----------

